# pedals with toe clips/straps



## musa (13 Aug 2011)

ive gone clipless with shimanos now so these came off my bike and could do with some money to purchase more stuff for the bike

dont mind swapping maybe a new front wheel 700c trued and that

whatever you got throw them at me - needs to be working and useful so i can do my bike up more

price bumped

open to offers really

they are wellgo pedals


----------



## cyberknight (14 Aug 2011)

I think you have overpriced them , you can pick the up for around £5-£10.

Just keep them as a back up or give them away.


----------



## musa (14 Aug 2011)

cyberknight said:


> I think you have overpriced them , you can pick the up for around £5-£10.
> 
> Just keep them as a back up or give them away.



yh i realised been meaning to change the post

cheers


----------



## paulmac (16 Aug 2011)

what are you going to do with the pedals then? i am thinking of getting some clips to go on my pedals on my hybrid.


----------



## musa (18 Aug 2011)

paulmac said:


> what are you going to do with the pedals then? i am thinking of getting some clips to go on my pedals on my hybrid.




Haven't decided yet either keep em or get some small change for them


----------



## paulmac (19 Aug 2011)

ok, let me know if you gettin rid as il be interested, but if its going to be a while il probly nip down the lbs and get some clip for mine


----------



## paulmac (20 Aug 2011)

dont need them now, i bought some clips & straps today.


----------



## atforrest (20 Apr 2012)

Hey Musa
I dont suppose these pedals and clips are still kicking about are they...?


----------



## musa (20 Apr 2012)

atforrest said:


> Hey Musa
> I dont suppose these pedals and clips are still kicking about are they...?



Sorry. I got a new bike since then and re attached them.


----------



## atforrest (20 Apr 2012)

Doh. oh well thanks for letting me know


----------

